# Mandate: FOG Annihilation!



## Legion (Jul 9, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

they're at it again!!!:mn 
o


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

SDmate said:


> they're at it again!!!:mn
> o


:tpd: ...congrats on your nanners, Steve!!

o X100


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

:r Can't wait to see who it is this time.


Destroy them Legion :mn 


Shawn


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

EGADS, GADZOOKS, HECK FAR! :r 


o 


WTG!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

floydp said:
 

> EGADS, GADZOOKS, HECK FAR! :r
> 
> o
> 
> WTG!


:tpd: Yeah, what he said!!!


----------



## Full Bodied Bruce (Aug 9, 2006)

Wha dat dere!!??


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

Legion....?

Okay;  

Go get 'em, I guess...?


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Game time................

o


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

I love it when this happens. Pictures of the last attack were amazing, cant wait to see what happens this time. :dr


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Dirty Dee said:


> Legion....?
> 
> Okay;
> 
> Go get 'em, I guess...?


Duck & cover I reckon. Legion has bombed before now...


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Umm......heh...


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

o


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

uh oh...


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

The Legion of Doom is terrorizing again. Everybody run


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

SDmate said:


> they're at it again!!!:mn
> o


That's right baby!!!!


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> That's right baby!!!!


HAHAHAH best gif evAR!


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

whoooooo-eee somebody went and pissed off legion!


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

White97Jimmy said:


> HAHAHAH best gif evAR!


I've got one better, but I gotta find it.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

o but who did he, she, them, whatever... who did they hit last?


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

i don't get it


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

You will....oh yes...you will....just wait.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

zemekone said:


> o but who did he, she, them, whatever... who did they hit last?


Take a look at this thread and you will see the devastation from legion's last senseless attack on humanity. Play nice boys.  http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=28568


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

They WILL hurt you.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Whoever it is that's targeted, don't fight it, it will be lass painful!!!!!! Can't wait to see this damage!!!!

Ron


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Whoever it is that's targeted, don't fight it, it will be lass painful!!!!!! Can't wait to see this damage!!!!
> 
> Ron


:tpd: If you saw the destruction they brought on Catfish you would know it is pointless to resist.

This will be simply awesome, I for one will be o & waiting for the pics.

Shawn


----------



## dgott20 (Aug 18, 2006)

I just reviewed the linked thread and was amazed by what I saw. Can't wait to see this one!


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

dgott20 said:


> I just reviewed the linked thread and was amazed by what I saw. Can't wait to see this one!


Holy cripes me too. That was pure Evil. I love the pciture of the boxes themselves. I was just LMAO at the devastation. Those guys earned one heck of a kudos with that one. To the fogs... that'll learn ya eh? Outstanding. Crap... that actually scared me.


----------

